# Radial Engines



## kendo (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Guys
        I Know these are not model engines, But thought you might like to
        see them anyway.

        These where sent to me in an email, and may give you guys some
        ideas.
















                    Ken


----------



## SAM in LA (Apr 2, 2010)

Are those engines home grown, or are they aircraft engines?

Either way, what magnificent machines.


----------



## lee9966 (Apr 4, 2010)

The gyroscopic effect must make these quite interesting to ride!


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Apr 4, 2010)

Those are actual radial aircraft engines. I have seen pics and stories about the bikes on some of the hotrod websites I hang out on.----Brian


----------



## cfellows (Apr 4, 2010)

lee9966  said:
			
		

> The gyroscopic effect must make these quite interesting to ride!



Don't think a radial engine has problems with gyroscopic effect. I think you're thinking of rotary engines where the crankcase and cylinders turn...

Chuck


----------



## lee9966 (Apr 4, 2010)

Er, umm, yeah that's what I was thinking... I think


----------



## metalmad (Apr 4, 2010)

wonderful machines


----------



## radfordc (Apr 5, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Are those engines home grown, or are they aircraft engines?



Australian aero engines: http://www.rotecradialengines.com/


----------



## zturgut (Apr 5, 2010)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Don't think a radial engine has problems with gyroscopic effect. I think you're thinking of rotary engines where the crankcase and cylinders turn...
> 
> Chuck



They look great.. Not exactly the same thing but the boxer engine bikes like most BMW's or my Moto Guzzi that has a crankshaft which is placed parallel to the bike axis ( like the one in the first photo) tend to lean slightly to a side when you open throttle. For the one in the first photo this may be a little more than "slightly"..I heard that some guys stand on two wheels while standing still, only using throttle for balance..I've never seen one or tried it myself ..

Zeki


----------



## kf2qd (Apr 5, 2010)

zturgut  said:
			
		

> They look great.. Not exactly the same thing but the boxer engine bikes like most BMW's or my Moto Guzzi that has a crankshaft which is placed parallel to the bike axis ( like the one in the first photo) tend to lean slightly to a side when you open throttle. For the one in the first photo this may be a little more than "slightly"..I heard that some guys stand on two wheels while standing still, only using throttle for balance..I've never seen one or tried it myself ..
> 
> Zeki



Yeah - they do that, but the 2 wheels are the main gear and the elevator helps. An old cub with a 65Hp Continental will do it also. If it was one of the mains off the ground it would probably not be flyable...


----------

